# Block streaming video in squid



## Trojan (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello guys. Could you please help me to block streaming video in squid.
Now I use the following solution:


```
acl bad_url dstdomain *.youtube.com
http_access deny bad_url
```
But of course it's very time consuming everytime to add another one website that contains the streaming video. 

I would be appreciate for any help.


----------

